# Death Company Terminators



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

commission work
incorrect fluffwise but good looking:biggrin:

WIP


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks amazing IMO. Some parts might need a bit more highlighting; like the crest behind his head.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

If i'd see that in a shadowy alley on a space ship i'd shit my pants and die of a heart attack


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Silens said:


> Looks amazing IMO. Some parts might need a bit more highlighting; like the crest behind his head.


I think that's more to do with the fact that it's a WIP... :victory:

Anyway, I really like it. Who cares if it's not exactly true to the lore. It's fantasy spacesoldiers who travel through the galaxy to fight aliens and heretics... 

I like the combination of the zenithal and edge highlights on the black. It works very well with all the scratches on the armour.


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

Is it actually WIP? in either case hand me a towel.. cause I just came.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

Sorry, didn't notice the WIP.


----------



## Lastik (Jun 15, 2011)

Not necessarily anti fluff, Any sucessor chapter to the DA can have a deathwing coloured whatever way they want if I'm not mistaken. Anywho, the words disgustingly good come to mind k:

Oops, death company, not wing. it's what I get for being a DA fanboy


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Brilliant paintjob so far. I like the worn and battle damaged look of the whole model. 

I really must get round to painting my Space Hulk mini's.

I look forward to seeing more of these.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Off to a nice start for sure! Looking forward to more!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome stuff, so +rep


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

2 new terminators

















I plan to do armour on 3 more terminators, and then finish details.


----------



## DijnsK (Mar 29, 2011)

good looking?? AWESOME LOOKING!!!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I really like how you have made the painted areas look (what appears to be) rust and paint that has begun to chip away. Looks very realistic! what technique did you use for that?

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

more terminators WIP's



















> what technique did you use for that?


I don't use any special technique. After I paint red symbols, I make little scratches with black (or grey if symbol is in illuminated area)


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Absolutely amazing work!


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice look overall. I'm really fond of your black, and the scratches.

I had the same idea for Brother Claudio, but I wasn't considering making any of the other terminators into Death Company. With their death rates in the game, it seems appropriate.

Now, if only photobucket were being nicer to you right now.


----------



## Jolly Roger Studio (Nov 2, 2010)

Terminators finished


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

They look great, kinda makes me wanna get hold of a copy of 3rd edition
Have some rep sir....


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

Holy Throne that looks amazing. I'm in awe of your work sir, I can only hope mine come out a third as cool as what you've competed here. 

How long did it take you to complete them all?


----------

